# Pee difference in kits with the grape skin packs



## Karey (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm on my Skeeter Pee #12 and I've found a difference in the pees made on kits with the grape skin packs. Most of my pees have been made off WE kits that don't have the extra grape pack. Those have worked great following the original recipe. But now I'm on my second pee made from a CC kit with the grape addition and it must need to settle down more before bottling.

We were on a vacation and the first bottled pee from a CC Amerone kit had blown some corks across the room. So I stood the rest of the bottles upright. Now a pee made from another CC Rosso Fortissimo is about to do the same.

I don't know whether to lengthen the recipe's carboy time before adding the sorbate and sparkalloid or sit longer after stabilizing and having added the sugar. Before stabilizing it had fermented dry ...


----------



## davewaz (Oct 24, 2011)

Well if your blowing corks you either had a referment or you didn't degas it enough. I've made Pee from kits with grape skins and never had an issue. Did you back sweeten the Pee at all? Perhaps that new sugar fermented.


----------



## tjbryner (Oct 24, 2011)

Karey said:


> I don't know whether to lengthen the recipe's carboy time before adding the sorbate and sparkalloid or sit longer after stabilizing and having added the sugar. Before stabilizing it had fermented dry ...



Are you just going by the time frame from the recipe or are you using a hydrometer to make sure it's done fermenting?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2011)

Trapped C02 will not blow corks so you do have fermentation in the bottle. By any chance is this the same container of sorbate being used? Sounds like your sorbate has expired!


----------



## Karey (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm just following the recipe for the skeeter pee: stabilizing, then a bit later adding the 6C of sugar, then waiting 2 wks before bottling. I needed the carboy! I guess I better start checking my SG from now on.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Pee bottled in a rush can be kept from re-fermenting if you keep it in the fridge and drink it early. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------

